# 2009 Time Attack Skylines:



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

So....

With entry now open for the 2009 TimeAttack series who's 100% commited? 

Fee has entered the R32 again  and now with a back up GC8 TypeR incase the R32 gets half inched again :/ LOL 

1) Fee Muir - Club Class


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

Cheque is in the post...woohooo


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Fee Muir said:


> Cheque is in the post...woohooo


How much you sending me? I hope you put alot of 00000's after the numbers on it 













Good luck the both of you this year.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Must be more than 1 !!! 

Bohn Jegley - You're in arent you?
Shane Smith - Is it going to be built? R32 or R34?

Neil, Dave, Jullian, Mark, Paul, Lisa? Any new entries?

TA looks to be doing marque specific championships too, so more to battle for!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not sure if I will be running this year, have to wait and see what happens with work.


Smokey :nervous:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Are Mick & Rob still thinking of making an appearance?


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

I am currently considering.....have been thinking of maybe going back to sprint racing this year as would like to have a few signatures on the license.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm not entering this year but would like to enter in 1 or 2 events if the time was right.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Adam Kindness said:


> Are Mick & Rob still thinking of making an appearance?


I wont be doing it.

A lot of the big names have dropped out as well.

Mick.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

34 wont be ready till later in year 
we have had issue's along the way which has caused delays. it will only be coming out of paint this week ready to start rebuilding.

however not sure what i am doing at moment.
dont want to build the 32 into a Clubpro car as i will be buying loads of stuff twice and with nothing being done to the 32 for this year other than a proper cage it would be same car that finished last year which i dont think would be enough for Club Pro with out spending loads of money on it and when i am busy building a club pro / pro car already would end up costing far too much money.

so will see looks like you guys could be on your own unfortnately.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

im not in either unless something drastic changes too sadly, but i will be quietly developing the car.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I definately want to do a round or two, to be totally honest though ive not looked into it seriously to see if i will be allowed to even do that? I need to contact Rob barnes.
Ive just started sorting another Dyno out which is going to hurt a bit also... 

I did think about taking the plunge and doing the whole series, but a couple of rounds are a fair distance and very close together time wise, i could potentially lose too much time at the garage which i cant justify.

Will see what Rob B's thoughts are.

Rob


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

It's looking like its going to be a very quiet series this year


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

I dont think I will be making a return this year as the entry fee is very expensive along with ferries and accommodation let alone diesel for the truck.

The having to pay for all round up front is also a problem as this is our tightest time for cash flow.

Its a pity but unless we find a sponsor to pay for the travel and entry the new cars will have to wait another year to prove its self in the UK.

The Irish time attack will have to do and its cheap also.

Robbie


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Sadly I am not taking part this year. Thinking of doing four sprints to keep me active (my insurance policy is for competition cars!).
Paying off the debts of last year before competing again. It is only the money stopping me though and nothing to do with credit crunch or the price of time attack. 2009 is the year to double the size of my house and hopefully add to the family so will need money!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Wont be this season but I AM toying with the idea of running the R32 in a few rounds of 2010 series. I am also looking at what sprint events local clubs are putting together and might take that route instead.


TT


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

is will probably be my last year for a wee while as we're hoping to move abroad at the start of next year

So I think you should all just let me win!

Fee


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

...and logged back in as me now!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Were you cross dressing again, Fee?







:chuckle:


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

what do you mean...again?!?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Fee Muir said:


> what do you mean...again?!?



Erm............................haven't you used Adam's name before?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

How much to enter? 

Any sponsors allowed? 

Can anyone enter or does it need to be a 'tunning' company etc?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

anyone can but its expensive, and if you havent got a serious car then it could be seen as a bit of a waste....


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Listerofsmeg said:


> anyone can but its expensive, and if you havent got a serious car then it could be seen as a bit of a waste....



I have a car! 

What spec (for a skyline) would you class as serious by the way? 400bhp, 500bhp,600bhp? Plus good suspension set up of course! 

I also have a 5 grand budget for advertising i might blow on my own car instead of mags etc 

So do we know how much it costs? Not intrested in the pro class as this is a bit to serious and i dont want to be drilling holes in the car body to fit fire extinguisers etc 


And what do you win by the way?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

To win Time Attack with a GTR.

In my opinion you will need a good 800+ bhp. And the daddy of daddy set ups.

Mick


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Think you need 600bhp, RWD, loads of weight loss, proper circuit setup and most importantly a very, very, very good driver.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Thats my skyline out then 

I was thinking of running my supra tho. Its at 550bhp at the moment but i dont think you would be much faster with any more power as you just cant put it down on the tarmac. 

So you think you would need 800bhp with a skyline in the non pro class also then? 

Have you run the Lemon in it?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

you dont need 800, you need it to be as light as possible, 650bhp is plenty, and the ability to drive is a big plus. The winning impreza last year was well prepared, light, but only running mid 500s. BUT the driver had rather large balls. Thats worth 150+ bhp when you get to that range. 

Club class to be competitive you will need 500+ and good driving skills to be competitive, for club/pro you will need what i stated above. 

Weight is the skylines biggest downfall, so if you can sort that, your halfway there. 

Cost is roughly as follows:

1500 inc vat, entry.
tyres, 500-1000 for the year
fuel 150+ per round
pads/discs (whatever your brand cost)

Any other maintenance cost i.e. buggered engine, gearbox, could be £xxxx

etc etc

I think as a general rule, if you have a car capable of a 10 sec 1/4, that can also go round bends (and you have the confidence in the car to chuck it at them) then you will be pretty competitive.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i think the main point is the driver. My friend is a pro driver and won british champ 2 years running. I know a few years ago he used to lap brands hatch in 53 seconds in a 250bhp car. Im not sure what time he does now but i guess he will be well in the 40's due to racing more powerfull cars. 

He is happy to drive my car but he does have a habit of rubbing people who slow him down so dont think he could be trusted out there! 

Still it would be nice to have a go myself but you are talking best part of 3 grand IF you dont break something! 

Is there a prize?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

210+vat per round, BUT you would have had to have already expressed interest for this year anyway so for the full year you may have missed the boat already. However just register your interest on the TA website.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

for reference last years PRO class at brands was won with a high 48, top club runner was high 51.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Listerofsmeg said:


> for reference last years PRO class at brands was won with a high 48, top club runner was high 51.


Ye i know, i seen the time on the website. I was saying that with a mere 250bhp i think 53's is not a bad time. :thumbsup:

Still thats to much money to be fair without winning it back or something worth it at the end. 

Plus i will proberly get the sack if i used the advertising budget on my own car ! 


Well good luck to all that enter!


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

250bhp in what though.....if it was a mk1 fiesta then thats pretty good....but i doubt hed do it in anything that was much over a tonne...fair play if it was though!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Listerofsmeg said:


> 250bhp in what though.....if it was a mk1 fiesta then thats pretty good....but i doubt hed do it in anything that was much over a tonne...fair play if it was though!



XR4i ! Stripped and track prepaired tho. 

Still this was a while back. He racing VRS v6 Touring coupes and now upgraded to more powerfull after winning british champ twice. (dont know what time he was doing in this) He has also been doing a bit in hondas touring car lately for some new touring car team he was trying for. But i think its been pulled and wont go ahead due to funding?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Just had a quick look on the web. I think this is his current car. It used to be orange and only seen it once since it was painted so may not be his.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

thats good shit  ill be looking to get to the lower 50s this year if i can....52 is my target.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

thats an 'ascar' isnt it?

I also had a friend who used to race them, Derek Hayes.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

no its called a VSR i think. Very simular tho! I just read through the page with the picture and that car is not his (wrong number on the side). Still the car looks the same just a different colour! 

I will try and find a link with what the proper name is.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

you may be correct! I think derek drives the v8 class dont he? My mate was v6 class. I think they was called VSR V6 pontiac's? And Dereks VSR v8 ascar? 

I will find out tommorrow.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

As Neil said the biggest thing against the Skyline is weight.
Barrie @ DCY ran his Evo at Silverstone running 650 BHP and Just over a ton in weight. So roughly 650 per ton
Late last year I started using race fuel and according to Tweenierob's guesstimate about 700 bhp but weighing 1468 kg's, making 476 bhp per ton

Mick is overdoing it again  780bhp in a GTR weighing 1200 kg's should do it and that's if you manage to get down to that weight. You would be looking at 650 per ton.

Your car will be carrying 200 KG's more, which in a straight line in the GTR's chassis and drive train would not make one bit of difference( possibly a traction advantage ). Time Attack on the other hand is around a circuit, most of which contain a few bends so your 200 kgs needs a bit more to slow down and a little less speed around the bends.

I am not sure that any of use could build a 1000Kg Skyline but I am waiting for [email protected] to prove me wrong (George that's a hint, PULL YOUR FINGER OUT) Without being negative about the GTR's there weight is there downfall and I like everyone else on here would love to see our chosen marque taking the TA title but alas I do not think it will ever be likely. I am waiting for [email protected] to prove me wrong (George that's a hint, PULL YOUR FINGER OUT) :chuckle:

Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

700BHP









That even makes my uprated power this year look measly!


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

500 per ton is more than enough to be competitive, Kev Hs car was around 550, and just over 1100 kgs which is pretty much 500 on the nose. I aim to have mine at around 530 when complete.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Out of interest anyone have a rough idea of the power/weight of the Pro guys i.e Olly Clarks Impreza etc???.

TT


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

I believe Olly is running around the 850 mark? Don't know the exact weight though.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

the weight wont be much over 1 tonne, as it will no doubt have carbon (real stuff) everywhere and not much in the way of creature comforts....

i think he will be running 850 with NOS, probably 750 without....i think they use a variant of a GT40 turbo.


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Circa 1140-1150 in 2008 spec iirc


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

P20SPD said:


> Circa 1140-1150 in 2008 spec iirc



Now I know you bean counter's don't often get figures wrong Steven but are you sure about them ?


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Fee Muir said:


> 700BHP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know yourself and Adam have been busy pulling more weight out Fee and upgrading power. I am sure you will do well in the club class and beat your times from last year.

My thoughts on the whole thing is simple. You enter to set times on each track. Developing your car from round to round making it more competitive and reliable. Get back on the same track and beat your previous time.




*GTR lap record's to date*


Donington Park Pro, Ron Kiddell 1:18.181

Donington Park Club, Shane Smith 1:18.884

--------------------------------------------
Knockhill Club, Shane Smith 56.075


--------------------------------------------

Silverstone Pro, Darren Bly 1:01.749
Silverstone Club, Shane Smith 1:03.745

--------------------------------------------

Oulton Park Pro, Ron Kiddell 1:32.908
Oulton Park Club, Shane Smith 1:32.809

--------------------------------------------

Brands hatch Pro, Ron Kiddell 52.088
Brands Hatch Club, Shane Smith 53.236

--------------------------------------------

Snetterton Pro, Darren Bly 1:14.844
Snetterton Club, Shane Smith 1:16.438

--------------------------------------------

Anyone who has entered will tell you "It's not easy" 

Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Smokey 1 said:


> Anyone who has entered will tell you "It's not easy"
> 
> Smokey :thumbsup:


Bloody great fun though!
£ 4 £ if you consider the real "Quality" tracktime you get on a trackday, then compare that with say 3x 20 min sessions in Time Attack you get value for money. 

I have really enjoyed my time at the events. I have a stock weight GTR, full interior the lot, I drive it there, rag it around and drive it home.
It's running a "Safe" 600bhp but due to factors like the weight, it's my ride home, drag long ratio box, and I don't want to fall off the track and hurt it my times are compromised.

My goals are:

1: Above all else enjoy the experience. I believe if you get the chance to do something special, jump at it. don't and you may regret later wishing you had.

2: Beat my previous best time

3: Get it home in one piece. (Mrs and kids get really upset about prospect of pushing or long walks!)

4: Oh....and try not be last.

If you consider the quality of the event, the tracks you are visiting, the potential publicity and the friends you will make it's worth every penny.

Will possibly do this year again but yet to decide 100%.
Same 4 rules for me apply but I may be more competitive if I am running a different car/class that some friends are trying to convince me to race but failing that I would love to run my GTR again and just go out and try and beat my previous times. If the other car dies or isn’t ready the GTR is having it!:thumbsup:


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Smokey 1 said:


> Now I know you bean counter's don't often get figures wrong Steven but are you sure about them ?
> 
> 
> Smokey :smokin:


Considering i discussed the weight of my car without me in it with Mat, and he commented that their car was about 190kg lighter, i know i am not far off.

They still have OEM glass all round, which is a lot of weight.

I know the car will be lighter this year, but by how much i dont know. They now have carbon front wings and bumper (looks awesome), you can see it on their website (seen it in the flesh).


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

lol Steven, sorry mate I thought you where talking BHP not KG's, bloody hell these night shifts are driving me a bit (more) crazy 


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

if i am not mistaken
whe i spoke to olly i am sure he said to me the car was around the 1100kg and it ran roughly same power as he was running 850bhp normally with a 300 shot of nos when he turned it all on. 

thats why it was so awesome to watch in the final at snett, Its a monster.
he was fighting it all the way :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

John - So its a yes from you (maybe)?

Shane - pahhh, Just use the R32! As it was last year you were a front runner in Club, and I cant see it being far behind (you'll have more experience too) this year in ClubPro.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

The numbers seems to be well down in the Time attack this year !!!!!
By the looks of it my mate Sam kerr aint doing it either ,.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Don't know about entrants but I can tell you with Modified Live at the start of the season the crwods should be great and pure hardcore enthusiasts too


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> John - So its a yes from you (maybe)?
> 
> Shane - pahhh, Just use the R32! As it was last year you were a front runner in Club, and I cant see it being far behind (you'll have more experience too) this year in ClubPro.


As it stands we wont be in unless time favours us.

i have pulled the 32 from all work and on monday we start stripping 32 so the 34 can have its bits back 
the 34 is in full swing being rebuilt first bits started going back on last night.

i have decided to retire the old girl as mark calls her (32) and build the 34 so will see when we appear again.

i am not prepaired to run in club pro with the 32 as i will have to spend money doing everything twice with 34 in back ground.
if i didnt have the 34 there wouldnt be any issue we would have gone full bore with the 32 and continued hunting for the wins in club pro.

do hope other make it back again to make it interesting.


if i dont make this year i will attend the rounds supporting all the SKYLINES :thumbsup::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

A few of the known entrants from the last few years arent in, but there are new guys coming in. Also seems to be a lot of people interested in doing a round or two.

no one bar Rob/Andy/Glen etc will really know till the entant list is published though!

I REALLY want to do Oulton round1 in the impreza but I cant really see where I'll find time to get the car ready. Even if I do get it ready it'll be for fun rather than expecting any decent times LOL.

Back to topic of Skyline entires.... Anyone know if RK/Darren are entering?


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

I was looking forward to gettin to all the rounds this year with Sam too !!!! 
Wouldve been interested in seeing how he got on , with the car being alot lighter and alot more power !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> Back to topic of Skyline entires.... Anyone know if RK/Darren are entering?


from what i heard
MGT Racing now own his car from last year 

his new car wont be ready in time so he wont be there not sure about darren havent heard anything about him.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Adam Kindness said:


> John - So its a yes from you (maybe)?
> 
> Shane - pahhh, Just use the R32! As it was last year you were a front runner in Club, and I cant see it being far behind (you'll have more experience too) this year in ClubPro.


Not too sure when the car will be ready but downside is I know I am not, working nights and taking time off to give it 100% ie two days before a round to get back to daylight hours aint going to happen.

I am in 2 minds at the moment of what to do to the car, think I may post a poll to see others ideas on it


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

What are the options? I'll buy it off you for 5k


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

Well the cage is in the 34 now. Might make an appearance at around or 2. 

Thats if i can buy single round entry.

Robbie


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Well the cage is in the 34 now. Might make an appearance at around or 2.
> 
> Thats if i can buy single round entry.
> 
> Robbie


Thats more like it.Would be brilliant to see the 34 out on track.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Surprising that a few open cheque book guys are complaining it is expensive!! :chuckle:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

rogerdavis said:


> Surprising that a few open cheque book guys are complaining it is expensive!! :chuckle:




You Sir are a mong

Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Adam Kindness said:


> What are the options? I'll buy it off you for 5k



That would not be enough cash for the gearbox 

1) either go full out and prep the car to Pro class
2) fit the cage and keep engine etc as last year and run in pro club
3) keep the car as it is and just refresh the engine, take a ARDS test and run it on test days

I have been pondering what to do to the car to be honest and the Whistely job is sat there looking sorry for itself so need to work out which direction I need to put my efforts. What ever I decide I know it is going to cost a fair bit but hey ho that's life.


Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Break whistley, and just run this year with the bare minimum required to gain more experience dude, and that IMO is what you need more of, thats all. 

Hope you make the right decision!


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Well the cage is in the 34 now. Might make an appearance at around or 2.
> 
> Thats if i can buy single round entry.
> 
> Robbie


I would like to see your skyline over here on track without pro driver in it , good to see what times you can achieve


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*who is definite then*

i only counted 2 so far. times are definitely hard


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

Barrie said:


> I would like to see your skyline over here on track without pro driver in it , good to see what times you can achieve


We have a bit of a set back with some parts i was having made for the 34 they will delay it 4 months.

For now the 32 will have to do. Might try an buy a single entry for oulton. Never driven it so cant say i will be to confident.

Robbie


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Robbie - Do you have any more details on your gearbox setup? Hollinger, and is it geartronics setup for the paddle shifts? This is something I really really want to do (not this year) in the future... what sort of price would you estimate drive in/out? purchase price of everything/fitting/setting up etc (using an OS88 would be cheaper though I think :O )


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

Adam Kindness said:


> Robbie - Do you have any more details on your gearbox setup? Hollinger, and is it geartronics setup for the paddle shifts? This is something I really really want to do (not this year) in the future... what sort of price would you estimate drive in/out? purchase price of everything/fitting/setting up etc (using an OS88 would be cheaper though I think :O )


HI Adam the kit is developed modified from our own designed, tried and tested race and rally pneumatic system. It runs directley from a MoTeC Ecu and i would not advise using a air shift that is not controlled solely by the ecu. I have seen gearboxes destroyed in a few minutes with the wrong stuff being used.

What ecu are you intending to run. If you are prepared to use a M600 then the price of the rest of the hardware is not that expensive.

Robbie


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

assuming you arent including the gearbox itself in that 'not that expensive' statement :/

I'd be open to run what ever ecu is easiest/best for the setup. I know Motec's are pricey but are much better than most others.

How much would you guys charge to fit your kit (inc ECU) to an R32 GTR running OS Giken sequential?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

Adam Kindness said:


> assuming you arent including the gearbox itself in that 'not that expensive' statement :/
> 
> I'd be open to run what ever ecu is easiest/best for the setup. I know Motec's are pricey but are much better than most others.
> 
> How much would you guys charge to fit your kit (inc ECU) to an R32 GTR running OS Giken sequential?


LOL at the gearbox bit.. I will PM you tomorrow when i can price it up. 

Can you PM me you engine spec please.

Robbie


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

godzilla-1 said:


> i only counted 2 so far. times are definitely hard


i think there will be at least 3....


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

5 in club by my counting now :S 

3 R32's and 2 R33's

Lister, TPW, Fee, MWebster and MGT's old R32


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

ill hopefully be doing 4 rounds, well ill be driving 2 and a mate driving the other 2, so we arent an official entry....


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

up?!?!

Any more folk coming out of the woodwork?! Heard a rumour (or maybe i'm starting it) that Shane was entered?!


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

guess we'll only know once the stupid list is produced....


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

There might be a few OHW in there




Smokey


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

No. 
1 Kev Horsley Club Pro 
2 Lee Broadhurst Club Pro 
3 Mark Biggers Club Pro 
4 Jonathan Faull Club Pro 
5 Simon Deaton Club Pro 
6 Alex Bruce Club Pro 
7 Darran Round Club pro 
8 Robin Duxbury Club Pro 
9 Laurus Basinskas Club Pro 
10 Mick Rowntree Club Pro 
11 John Stevenson Club Pro 
12 Russell Humphrey Club Pro 
13 Andy Napier Club Pro 
19 James Nicholls Club Pro 

1 Olly Clark Pro 
3 Bob Moore Pro 
6 Simon Norris Pro 
11 Adrian Smith Pro 
16 Andrew Whincup/RSE Pro 
2 Jeff Mileham Pro 

99 Andy Gallacher Prototype / Open Wheel 

CLUB CHALLENGE 

4 Russ Tweed Club Challenge 4WD 
7 Fiona Muir Club Challenge 4WD 
8 Phil England Club Challenge 4WD 
9 Gary Searl Club Challenge 4WD 
10 Russ Paton Club Challenge 4WD 
11 Alan Tolley/Paul Taylor Club Challenge 4WD 
12 Neil Wrenn Club Challenge 4WD 
21 Scott Robson Club Challenge 4WD 
22 Julian Divall Club Challenge 4WD 
23 Walter Morris Club Challenge 4WD 
24 Marcus Webster Club Challenge 4WD 
25 Anthony Elrick Club Challenge 4WD 
32 Kenny Brookes Club Challenge 4WD 
33 Matt Crutchley Club Challenge 4WD 
72 Warren Kelly Club Challenge 4WD 
14 Marco Haig Club Challenge FWD 
27 Antonio Giavinazzo Club Challenge FWD 
15 Gordon wright Club Challenge RWD 
16 Paul Whiffin Club Challenge RWD 
18 Steve Linton Club Challenge RWD 
20 Kevin Duckworth Club Challenge RWD 
28 Benjamin James Club Challenge RWD 
29 Lance Turner Club Challenge RWD 
30 Andy Hughes Club Challenge RWD 
5 Mike Isherwood Club Challenge 4WD 
26 Jonathan Beech Club Challenge 4WD 
6 Duncan Graham Club Challenge 4WD 

19 Bren Simpson Club N/A over 3001cc 
1 Paul Hughes Club N/A Under 3000cc 
2 David Thorpe Club N/A Under 3000cc 
3 Steve Guglielmi Club N/A Under 3000cc 
17 Tony Campbell Club N/A Under 3000cc 
31 Daniel Gannon Club N/A Under 3000cc 


Whos Who then?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

me, number 12....


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

3 Steve Guglielmi Club N/A Under 3000cc 

lol


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

ME  No 7....

why is the list so higgelty piggelty?!?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

he's sorted it out a bit better now, but not much. 

Paul Palmer is No 34


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

who is he?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

the other driver of my car at silverstone and brands


----------



## Jimboj (Sep 14, 2008)

Number 29 , friend of mine running a 32 gtst


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

11 days to go......any one actually "ready"?


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Listerofsmeg said:


> 11 days to go......any one actually "ready"?


:nervous:

No brakes, no harnesses, rad fans packed in and just found and injectors have maxed out so dropped limiter to keep it safe.

Other than that :thumbsup:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

more prepared than me....you can go but cant stop, i can stop but cant go (no engine)!!

we could make one complete car between us then...


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

It's just got worse!
Just broke my little toe and I can't wear shoes!
Wonder if you can wear sandals if Club then if your close to the Pro times THEN go to full foot covering footware?


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> up?!?!
> 
> Any more folk coming out of the woodwork?! Heard a rumour (or maybe i'm starting it) that Shane was entered?!


not quite true.
if i do enter it will be confirmed in the next few days.
we were hoping to get 34 up and running but due to loads of stuff happening etc it didnt happen so has been a last minute dash to see if 32 can be ready.

if it is and we enter 
the car will be almost same car as last year as nothing has been done at all other than nos removed as it was sat in corner waiting to be stripped. 
engine has been rebuilt to exactly same spec:thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I hope some of you guys will be there! It's only a week to go to the first round and it would be great to see some Skylines on track. By the way the pace car is almost certain to be a Nissan GT-R !


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> I hope some of you guys will be there! It's only a week to go to the first round and it would be great to see some Skylines on track. By the way the pace car is almost certain to be a Nissan GT-R !


See you there John :thumbsup:


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> I hope some of you guys will be there! It's only a week to go to the first round and it would be great to see some Skylines on track. By the way the pace car is almost certain to be a Nissan GT-R !


:chuckle:
all is good so will be sorting things on monday :squintdan


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

The list of cars is now up on the TA website....
quite a few of us

Car should be ready in time...hopefully
A few things still to do and its away until Wednesday, and we leave on Thursday....but should be fine


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

7 Fiona Muir Nissan R32GTR Club 4WD 
23 Walter Morris R32 GTR Club 4WD 
24 Marcus Webster R32 GTR Club 4WD 
12 Neil Wrenn R33GTR Club 4WD 
34 Paul Palmer R33GTR Club 4WD 
29 Lance Turner Nissan R32GTS Club RWD 
15 Gordon wright R33GTS Club RWD


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

we have now entered as well


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

You in club pro?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Good Stuff shane 

Mook - There is a metro in timeattack!


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Fee Muir said:


> You in club pro?


No in Club.
we were hoping to have had 34 up and running but with everything that has been happening and the 34 has fought all the way it is no where near ready.
so we have ended up getting 32 back out and sorting to run in Club.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Club :S

thats a bit of a bizzare one. You were a front runner in club last year, and they've all moved up to Club Pro. Suppose with it being last minute though all the cage changes would have been a bit rushed.

With the expeption of the Nitrous have you downgraded the car at all? I cant remember but did it have a sequential 'box in '08?


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

it is same car with out the nos.

yes but most are running different cars.
it will be to club spec rules.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

so... Round 2 tomorrow 

Looks like it'll be a wet knockhill! Shock! I think there are fewer skylines this time round, but good luck to all


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Whats the story with Norris,s Bogey Evo 9??

All the hype but no news of track action or drag times yet

Is it fixed yet?

Rummor has it that it destroyed the rear diff/rear end after Norris let another (now gone bust) Evo tuning garage work on the car and diff setup.


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Anyone know what time the Time Attack cars are on track at?


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Irish GTR said:


> Whats the story with Norris,s Bogey Evo 9??
> 
> All the hype but no news of track action or drag times yet
> 
> ...


He will not be running it at Knockhill - needs a dry sump system for it.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Norris - the diff carier failed at rnd1. He's layed the car up now till he dry sumps it.

TA Round 2 TimeTable

_NFS EDC PRACTICE 09.00-10.00 60MINS 

NFS EDC LICENSING 10.00-10.30 30MINS 

TA CC WARM UP 10.30-10.45 15MINS 

TA PRO & CLUB PRO WARM UP 10.45-11.00 15MINS 

NFS EDC FINAL PART 1 11.00-12.00 60MINS 

TA CC PRACTICE 12.00-12.20 20MINS 

TA PRO & CLUB PRO PRACTICE 12.20-12.40 20MINS 

LUNCH 12.40-13.30 40MINS 

TA CC QUALIFYING 13.30-13.50 20MINS 

TA PRO & CLUB PRO QUALIFYING 13.50-14.10 20MINS 

NFS EDC FINAL PART 2 14.15-15.15 60MINS 

TA CC FINAL 15.30-15.45 15MINS 

TA PRO FINAL 15.45-16.00 15MINS 

PRIZE GIVING 16.15 _


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Warm up....


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

What were the track conditions Adam?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

some close times in practice!!!










dry


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Keeping an eye on the TSL website now as well as watching the live racing at Donington Park on ITV4.
My observations....
Fee is quicker on speed traps than her overall lap time (by 3/4 places) so I presume some more setup would improve that (as she has the experience of the track) or by getting an evo lol.
Shane and Andy (Gallacher) are not the quickest (especially Andy) speed trap times but have quickest laps so their cornering speeds are improving their times. 
Would love to be watching the focus around knockhill:smokin:
Surprised it has stayed dry, lucky people. The touring car race at Donington was horrendous as it was here as I am ten minutes away.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

she's on worn tyres just now .... i think


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Can beat a set of newly scrubbed in 888's that have been sat in the sun for an hour or two:thumbsup:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

still running **** all neg camber on the fronts and worn std rear diff too :lol:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I had bad tyre wear ay Knockhill due to camber and had it adjusted straight after.
Were you tempted by that Nismo diff that was for sale on here?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

havent looked.... its not high on my list just now. Its 'her' car now 

Moleman - you edited **** ! Really, I thought it was ok :S It was an E instead of U


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

again fee goes quicker in practice!!! bonkers :lol:

qualifying











final










so... 11th overall for round 2, 8th in class 

Not sure what happens with 1 off entries... as I think 2 came in front of her :? so maybe a 6th place?!?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Well done Fee!

Well done to Shane too.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

looking at the times..... its agonising seeing how close she was (time wise) to a top5 finish  

hehehe

She seems to go faster on ancient tyres from last season too... not just in practice LOL

Congrats Shane - and good result for Russ in 3rd  Getting to grips with the car!


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Adam, Fee looked really smooth round there today,well done and well done to Shane as well. Superb day, my face is sunburnt. 
Oh, and those drift boys are lunatics, but lunatics with excellent car control. :thumbsup:

Charlie.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

gotta say, times look close, loads in the 58's:thumbsup:
Adam, one offs don't get points so plenty of points for Fee today.
Get some tyres


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Charlie. Olly Clark 5th despite being fastest through both speed traps. What happened?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Rory knows that track very well, as does Andy......

Tyres - She had fresh ones... (did 1 session at Oulton with them)!!! She's faster on the tyres from the tail end of last year! I'll have to pop the older ones still on for next time LOL

Fee is very smooth.... compared to me anyway. Very little drama  Her final sector time is very good. (not sure on where exactly it is, but think its the 2nd half of railway straight to start/finish line) Shows her 5th fastest overall!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

nice one shane


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

hehe


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

I hate the morning after....I wanna go out again! Faster faster faster!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well done again Fee and Shane. Great work by the both of you


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

GO Go Go!!!! hehe

looks like you had heaps of ruined laps... must be hard making space!

VIDS

right click, save as.... 

Warm up 
http://www.trackscotland.co.uk/vid/timeattack/knockhill2009_warmup.wmv 

Practice 
http://www.trackscotland.co.uk/vid/timeattack/knockhill2009_practice.wmv

Final 
http://www.trackscotland.co.uk/vid/timeattack/knockhill2009_final.wmv


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

davewilkins said:


> Shane and Andy (Gallacher) are not the quickest (especially Andy) speed trap times but have quickest laps so their cornering speeds are improving their times. .


not all about the power dude.

we are running 570ish at full chat compaired to some that are lot higher.

Right Setup = corner speed which keeps you up there :thumbsup:



thanks everyone for the comments and the friends who text last night.
must say that was close we gave it my all in the final run and just managed it.
big thanks to mates for help and Mark from ABBEY with Setup knowledge as we made a few tweeks midway through final and pulled it off as we were 2nd with about 5minutes to go i think it was.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

just re writing the last bit as it took more that last post make out.

Big thanks to Mark from ABBEY for all the work and help with Setup knowledge as it took a LOT to get it right and we made a few tweeks midway through final and pulled it off as we were 2nd with about 5 minutes to go
also big thanks to Glynn and barney for there help as well.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

thanks for the bumper shane. Fee would forget her feet if they werent attached, we'll get the money to you at Silverstone 

On the subject of handling... what arms do you use for adjusting camber/castor at the front? You could also tell us all your geometry/camber settings to.... if you want to


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

I was running 1.4bar in the practice, and 1.6 in the final....and got a quicker time in the practice!!!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

...maybe your still getting to grips with the 'new' pace of the car :~) You're prob smoother with 1.4bar, and a wee bit more ragged/sideways with 1.6


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

it is interesting how sometimes you can go quicker with "less", youll probably find you arent breaking traction as easily so the car is smoother out of corners, Thats kind of why i like the turbos i have, the power comes in more progresively so its less likely to break traction  

Looking forward to 2 weeks time


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

hockey-boy said:


> just re writing the last bit as it took more that last post make out.
> 
> Big thanks to Mark from ABBEY for all the work and help with Setup knowledge as it took a LOT to get it right and we made a few tweeks midway through final and pulled it off as we were 2nd with about 5 minutes to go
> also big thanks to Glynn and barney for there help as well.


you need to do a blog Shan so we can see what you get up to. I do remember it took advice from colin by phone last year to knock off some time. hat was very impressive.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> nice one shane


i want that picture in large 

even though it will end up costing a few quid doing that as car will have major check out after that. :squintdan 

as i cannot deny doing it now :nervous:
driven by one careful owner :blahblah:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

The guys name is Collin... say Fee & Adam from TrackScotland showed you the pic


----------



## Jimboj (Sep 14, 2008)

Was a good day, we had a few oil control issues throughout. Was happy with the weather sunday least it didnt rain for the final.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Is #29 a GTR or GTSt ?

What were the issues? Oil surging a lot?


----------



## Jimboj (Sep 14, 2008)

29 Is GTST, yea lots of oil surge engine out tommorrow!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

thats a bit drastic! Did it catch a bearing/run hot or something?

We used to get a lot of oil surge round KH.

We now have the baffled sump, head to sump drain (to stop it pooling at back of head) and no breathers into the inlet. PCV blocked off.


----------



## Jimboj (Sep 14, 2008)

Was running in the 90's oil temps we all good, hopefully it hasnt done a bearing, but we do have a slight knock so a strip down is in order.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Shane 

Time Attack abd Drifting competition at Knockhill 17-05-09 - 17-05-09 (22)


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

cheers dude :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Round 3 this weekend :thumbsup:

Sunday 31st at Silverstone.

Who's going? Back up to a full field of Skylines?

4wd Club Table after two rounds

1 - 19. Shane Smith R32GTR BNR32 - 300 
2 - 6. Duncan Graham Impreza GDF - 210 
2 - 10. Russ Patton Evo 6 CP9A - 210 
4 - 26. Jonathan Beech Impreza GDB - 150 
5 - 24. Marcus Webster R32GTR BNR32 - 130 
6 - 21. Scott Robson Impreza GC8 - 100 
7 - 7. Fiona Kindness R32GTR BNR32 - 80 
8 - 23. Walter Morris R32GTR BNR32 - 60 
9 - 8. Phil England Impreza GC8 - 40 
10 - 72. Warren Kelly Escort Cosworth - 30 
11 - 44. Simon Deaton Evo 5 CP9A - 20 
12 - 30. Andy Hughes Impreza GC8 - 10 


Skyline points so far... in 4wd club

19. Shane Smith R32GTR BNR32 - 300
24. Marcus Webster R32GTR BNR32 - 130
7. Fiona Kindness R32GTR BNR32 - 80 
23. Walter Morris R32GTR BNR32 - 60


The club rwd guys...

1 - 18. Steve Linton Supra JZA80 - 280 
2 - 15. Gordon Wright R33GTS ECR33 - 180 
3 - 29. Lance Turner R32GTR BNR32 - 160 
4 - 20. Kev Duckworth 180SX S13 - 150 
5 - 16. Paul Whiffin Supra JZA80 - 140 
6 - 40. Jamie Reynolds Lotus Elise - 120


----------



## Jimboj (Sep 14, 2008)

Yup will be up there with Lance (29) are you and fee going?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Fee will be making the trek down, I cant make it again.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

yup, we'll be there  cars been set up, being aligned as we speak and should be good to go. Hopefully with all of oultons problems fixed


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

I won't be making it down this weekend...in bed with swine flu....well maybe just normal flu but it does feel like I'm dying 

Good luck everyone


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Really feel sorry for you Fee
Tickets have arrived thanks.
Was really looking forward to helping out and feeling part of the day tomorrow
Get well soon.


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

I'll be there in my Honda lawnmower....and again still no proper brakes sorted:bawling:
Track should suit the Civic a bit better as its flat!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

tpw - just dont brake 

Looks like cinderella will make the ball, or Fee will make round 3 

Had a very nice offer for help driving down to Silverstone so she doesnt have to do all of it.

top banana


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Thats great news. I'd be totally gutted if I couldn't make a round.:clap:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

esp after last year :O

Car went on fire, and then got stolen - She missed round 1.

Cant remember what happend for round 5, but I ****ed the bottom end just before round 6 :whoopsi:

Paul - I should hopefully be giving you some competition in my 270bhp impreza at brands  Never driven the track, and driven the car on track once LOL


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

going by the live results - TrackScotland

Shane looks to be up in Club Pro now.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

cancel that.... thats not shane :S

LOL


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Another Win for Shane... 3 in a row.

Fee got 7th in class, and a handy 40 points I think.

Looking at Fee's trap speeds at the end of the back straight :O she has pretty big balls as i think thats a braking zone haha. The start/finish speed trap is on the power.










results for club class final


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well done to Shane on yet another win 

Big big well done to Paul Palmer  First time round silverstone and not even his car. Finished 6th but could of gone faster.  Top man


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Paul was awesome today, nice bit of olly clarke style drifting round copps corner! haha

Spoke to fee briefly today, fair play to her she definately has some talent! Shane brought it out of the bag again, are they ever going to run a potentially quick time in qualifying or just always leave it until the finals! haha


Duncan drove well today as well, is all coming together!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

well done Shane


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Any good pics of the skylines?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Shane did really well for a blind idiot who doesnt remember who his mates are !!!


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

cheers everyone.

if i didnt see  people who were around i am sorry as i was totally knackered today. 
had been up since 3 in morning from some T**T beating the shit out his wife in hotel and previous night hotel fire alarm went of for a hour from 1am so had an eventful few days.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

G40tee said:


> Paul was awesome today, nice bit of olly clarke style drifting round copps corner! haha
> 
> Spoke to fee briefly today, fair play to her she definately has some talent! Shane brought it out of the bag again, are they ever going to run a potentially quick time in qualifying or just always leave it until the finals! haha
> 
> ...


in all honesty duncan beat me fair and square in qualifying couldnt get any more out the car as tires we shot.put new rear tires on and got bit more push out the corners.:thumbsup:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Fair play for being honest! Mark said water temps were an issue with you today. Was one hell of a hot day! Am surprised that there were no issues from anyone with overheating etc!

fair few people saying their 888's were going off on track, was it the heat or just typical racing driver excuses?! haha

Duncan has settled in to it now it seems! Got the car, got the supporters, got the poser racing driver sunglasses . . .


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

G40tee said:


> Fair play for being honest! Mark said water temps were an issue with you today. Was one hell of a hot day! Am surprised that there were no issues from anyone with overheating etc!
> 
> fair few people saying their 888's were going off on track, was it the heat or just typical racing driver excuses?! haha
> 
> Duncan has settled in to it now it seems! Got the car, got the supporters, got the poser racing driver sunglasses . . .


ye we had a few temp issues when i was out today ended up turning car off on one occasion in luffield and free wheeling all way back to garage as warning light had come on but all was ok luckily.

we have run same tires now for 3 rounds and it definately showed today as in final run the winning time was it couldnt get near it again.
was loosing traction out the corners etc but managed it so no complaints.

but ye when it is hot like today doesnt take much to kill the 888's.
they are a super soft tire so in weather like today doesnt take much to take the life out them.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well done to all again.

Good to catch up with you again Shane. I did get a quick vid of you going round corpse but it is pretty poo. lol . I was sitting close to your son and wife for the final.

I did spot Fee in the pits but she looked deep in conversation so i didnt bother her.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Fee Muir said:


> I won't be making it down this weekend...in bed with swine flu....well maybe just normal flu but it does feel like I'm dying
> 
> Good luck everyone


good to see you made it.
well done for yesterday fee.
3 seconds quicker than last year :squintdan


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Well done Shane, fantastic result yesterday again  I was with Jamie Madden yesterday, should have introduced myself really when we saw you  

Great to meet Fee yesterday too, what a car she has and what a lovely lady too 

Huge praise for Paul Palmer in Neil Wrenns 33. His Time attack debut, he's only ever driven Silverstone in my own 33 last year with far less power at the same show in the public track sessions and he finishes amongst the best drivers and cars in the Club class, a class result and I was very proud to be there supporting him, as were the rest of his friends and family


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Id also like to extend my thanks to Paul for driving my car so well yesterday, we still had plenty of issues to deal with and i think he only managed 14 laps across all 4 sessions!! and one lap in the final was enough to secure 6th overall. 

The car finally showed its potential a bit as a 1.03 was possible with some more time on track. All the better as it was just on plain pump fuel . We will fix our oil splattering issues for brands when paul takes to the wheel again, hopefully to push up the table even further as he has at least driven brands in the car before 

Great to see everyone and thanks to everyone that came along to support us and help out.


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

I am SO glad I made it down!
Nice to see/meet everyone again.

Well done Shane!
Did they Abbey dude pass on the money for the bumper?


----------



## Paulo P (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words  I'd like to thank Neil for the opportunity to drive his car and I couldn't have expected such a good result and my friends and family for coming along to support me on my first event  It was frustrating that I had so few laps on the day and my flying lap in the final was cut short after Copse but that's life. 

Well done Shane, I would have loved to have been up there with you in the final but it wasn't to be. Awesome result there 

Bring on Brands Hatch


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Neil/Paul - What sort of power were (roughly) you running yesterday? Fee said you had issue with a catch can and oil spraying out. Is the engine breathing heavy?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

the engine is breathing quite a bit, but sometimes its worse than others. The catch tank we had made up needs some tweaking as it highlighted a few design flaws!! sadly despite best efforts we couldnt seem to stop it...

Powerwise, in the region of 600 at the fly, but i think its fair to say that paul was braking a touch early on the backstraight so his speeds through the trap there was quite slow in comparison to others. Pit straight he was fine.


----------



## Paulo P (Mar 29, 2009)

It's fair to say that I was on the brakes past the speedtrap down the back straight lol. I was planning on braking much later in the final but the car had other ideas.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

more piccies from Rich


----------



## Jimboj (Sep 14, 2008)

We had a good day, apart from an engine bay fire. Oil return split from the turbo and caught alight, doh! Luckily was put out quick enough back to the pits, repaired and back out to claim 3rd place. 

Was nice to see the usual faces, olly was ripping!


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

which car were you jimbo?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

vid from the warmup cut with some other times....apologies for the lack of sound but the mic gave up the ghost!!!

YouTube - Silverstone


----------



## Jimboj (Sep 14, 2008)

Im with lance , car 29 fella.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

ahh gotcha, the 3rd place makes sence now!!


----------



## Jimboj (Sep 14, 2008)

Im the pit bitch lol, im not driving this year maybe next year hopefully.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

some skyline pics...


















Fee, Shane and Walter ( i think)


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

Shane - just read on the TA forum that you have now officially moved from Club to Club Pro.....are you still going to be competing?


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Any chance of seeing one of the Uk (or Scottish or Irish) Skylines in Holland next year?
We need a bit more action in Holland!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Fee Muir said:


> Shane - just read on the TA forum that you have now officially moved from Club to Club Pro.....are you still going to be competing?


I spoke to him about it last night.

So we now have a car built to club class specs meant to compete against higher class cars in club pro....hmmmm that seems fair !

You're being punished for being too fast Shane...that's what a racing series is all about eh :chairshot


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It does seem unfair that, just because Shane can drive, he has to compete in a class above in a car not built for that class.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

I was chatting to Shane at Silverstone and he was saying that they would properly put him up in Club pro which is crazy. 

Whats the slowest Club pro car compared to Shanes car?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

It may seem harsh, but the rules were set out from the start.

Duncan has been inside the 5% too, so will have to how he fairs for the remaining rounds. He could go up too.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Madden said:


> I was chatting to Shane at Silverstone and he was saying that they would properly put him up in Club pro which is crazy.
> 
> Whats the slowest Club pro car compared to Shanes car?


Dude, Paul would have finished in the top 5 club Pro....there just aint that many cars anyway!!!

By my reckoning the 5% time is pretty much 1.04 flat, so at least 3 cars achieved it....


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Build a car to a certain spec and class and expect to compete in that class.

Being bumped because you can drive is ridiculous. Being fast is what racing is about.

Maybe if Shane looses some weight he'll be too quick for Club Pro too and he'll get bumped into Pro. lol

It's a joke.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

moleman said:


> Maybe if Shane looses some weight he'll be too quick for Club Pro too and he'll get bumped into Pro. lol
> 
> It's a joke.


And a hair cut :chuckle:

You know know we are both on the hit list


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Club 2008 - the front runners were told they'd be in Club Pro. Shane was one of them.

For whatever reasons Shane didnt commit to entering till late on so had no time to get the cage to Club Pro spec (thats the only class difference in regs... oh that and seqentials and nitrous etc)

I think TA's general idea with the two tier Club / Club Pro was to make it more accesable for privateer entries, or folk with modest budgets. 
Yes Shane can drive, but his car isnt exactly slow!!! 

I'm not trying to defend TA's rules.... just simply saying we all know about them.... 

TA had to follow though with their rules.... :/


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> Club 2008 - the front runners were told they'd be in Club Pro. Shane was one of them.
> 
> For whatever reasons Shane didnt commit to entering till late on so had no time to get the cage to Club Pro spec (thats the only class difference in regs... oh that and seqentials and nitrous etc)
> 
> ...


Yeah I appreciate the 5% rule Adam.

However Shanes R32 is not built to club pro specs though, infact it was de-tuned from last years spec to make sure it was club spec.

With his R34 build in progress, I understand him not wanting to spend yet more money on the R32 for this year as it would be dead money come the end of the season wouldn't it.

Forgive me if I'm wrong, but isnt there one or more ex-pro cars (from last year) in club pro this year? How is Shane's R32 supposed to compete again them.

Shane's R32 is hardly the most powerful car in club class is it ! That's a fact.

You cant punish someone for having a larger budget then the next person in club or for being a quicker driver surely? Is that what 'racing' is all about...


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

But it's those rules that are a joke, Adam.

You build a car to a class spec, enter that class, then get bumped into a superior class, for being too quick?

Maybe the idea of Club is to sandbag and just lap as close to the 5% as possible?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Adam Kindness said:


> Club 2008 - the front runners were told they'd be in Club Pro. Shane was one of them.
> :/


I was also one of the people who where moved up in club pro, and have now missed the season because it takes time to build a car to those specs and one which will be competitive. Kev Atkins Evo is running in club but was in the top 5 to go into club pro?

So it is not the spec of the car then that makes it fast, its the driver(well I never) I was running almost identical times to Duncan last year he has remained in club, where I think I should have been also. Over winter Duncan has improved his car and got some track tuition, his times have dropped and now he is beginning to get too fast for club WTF. Shane has detuned his car, not improved it and now he is too fast. They really need change there rules, so in order for either Shane or Duncan to remain in club where there cars spec as TA rules say they belong they have to sandbag race's, sound like a great Idea


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

guys... they arent my rules! I'd be upset if it was me BUT it was all down in black and white.

Yes - there is 1 ex pro car in Club Pro i think. James in the old RC EVO, the other one is Pro.

Classes exist like this in many motorsports, and seem to work. You go too fast for your class, and near the front runners of the class above... you move up.

Shane wont be getting humped if he goes into Club Pro, far from it.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I too had a good chat with Shane at Silverstone. I expected him to be in club pro this year as he was so quick last year but as he explained he has downgraded his car to the correct spec for the class and is building a club pro spec car. I can see why he does not want to run his club car in club pro and I guess he won't.
I agree with comments that the rules do kinda push you into going as fast as you can without going too fast a bit like bracket drag racing.
Luckily for people like me it is not a problem:chuckle:
Interesting to see who wins club this year then as Duncan will probably do up as well as he develops his car with Zens help.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Shanes car hasnt been "detuned" as such, it just doesnt have certain power adders that it did last year such as nitrous. Looks like he didnt need it anyway as the car is doing comparible if not faster times now. The engine tune as far as i understand it is pretty much unchanged. 

I do think its slightly dissapointing that he has been moved up as at the moment he is the benchmark that we should all be looking to challenge. I just wonder if he will be allowed to compete with the car "as-is" in club pro, as i think its unfair to ask someone midway to add loads of bits to a car just to make regs that were forced upon you..


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Listerofsmeg said:


> Shanes car hasnt been "detuned" as such, it just doesnt have certain power adders that it did last year such as nitrous. Looks like he didnt need it anyway as the car is doing comparible if not faster times now. The engine tune as far as i understand it is pretty much unchanged.
> 
> I do think its slightly dissapointing that he has been moved up as at the moment he is the benchmark that we should all be looking to challenge. I just wonder if he will be allowed to compete with the car "as-is" in club pro, as i think its unfair to ask someone midway to add loads of bits to a car just to make regs that were forced upon you..


When I said 'detuned' I meant power wise as it's no longer running nitrous or race fuel. Defo not the most powerful car out there in club class !

I dont see how it works either mate...Surely they cant allow someone to run in Club-Pro without the safety additions (cut off/cage additions) of Club-Pro rules otherwise they're breaking their own rules ? Seems very unfair to make someone change their car/spend thousands more on it just because you made them move up for being too quick.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Rules are rules but rules that are shit are shit :chuckle:

Bracket racing is poo in my eyes. You have to race at say 80% to win. All of us want to go as fast as possable but if you go too fast you get put up into a class that you have no chance in competing without spending shed loads of cash 

Hey ho lets see what Shane is going to do and see if he can squezze more out of the poor little ragged to death r32


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

:smokin:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Snowfiend said:


> When I said 'detuned' I meant power wise as it's no longer running nitrous or race fuel. Defo not the most powerful car out there in club class !
> 
> I dont see how it works either mate...Surely they cant allow someone to run in Club-Pro without the safety additions (cut off/cage additions) of Club-Pro rules otherwise they're breaking their own rules ? Seems very unfair to make someone change their car/spend thousands more on it just because you made them move up for being too quick.


It does run race fuel mate, trust me on that one.....to our knowledge there are very few cars that runs just pump fuel (mine does)....(not race or E85 mix etc), Fee has also only been using pump too which is great  in my view that should be one of the rules that is put in place....

Ironically my car is actually more powerful than shanes on pump fuel, but when he switches he gains a lot  on sunday he ran pump in sessions 1 and 2, and race in 3 and the final....


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

hockey-boy said:


> :smokin:


Shut it fatty!




The way I look at it is, let's say I wanted to enter Club. I got my car to Club spec within a limited budget, went out and was within the 5% because I happened to be a good driver. I would get bumped into a class that I could not be competitive in because I don't have the budget.

So, do I throw money away as an also ran, knowing that I can't get anywhere near the podium in an uncompetitive car, or do I sandbag in a class that I could win?

No, what I do is, not enter TA because of bullshit.


I hope none of the privateers that support themselves get quick, because the rules don't allow them to compete.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

spot on....


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Listerofsmeg said:


> It does run race fuel mate, trust me on that one.....to our knowledge there are very few cars that runs just pump fuel (mine does)....(not race or E85 mix etc), Fee has also only been using pump too which is great  in my view that should be one of the rules that is put in place....
> 
> Ironically my car is actually more powerful than shanes on pump fuel, but when he switches he gains a lot  on sunday he ran pump in sessions 1 and 2, and race in 3 and the final....


Fair enough, I didnt think he was using race fuel this year....I know he didnt run it in Round 1.

I still stick by my statement though, his car is defo NOT the most powerful Skyline or car out there in club class.

He's just learned how to drive it properly and been punshied for that which is, quite frankly, bullshit !


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Shane you want me to enter your car for the last 2 rounds in club? I reckon i would be more like 30% away. WELL SAFE :chuckle:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Shanes times are good enough to compete for podiums in Club Pro...


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Madden said:


> Shane you want me to enter your car for the last 2 rounds in club? I reckon i would be more like 30% away. WELL SAFE :chuckle:


Another fatty !

(not that I cant talk either...LOL)


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

i think youre right snowfield, in fact id say (using pump fuel figs) that his is most likely 3rd most powerful.

He can most definitely drive, there is no question!  If only i had a switchable ecu.....


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

I've re-calculated the table for CC 4WD....

I think its right LOL, but may not be.










I'll have a look at shanes times and try and figure out a new CP table.... bored whilst working... never


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Can we have an open discussion about the power figures of the Club cars?

Fee's was mapped at 1.6bar - 505bhp (she's only touched 1.6 bar once or twice)

Fee - 505bhp and about 1350kg


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

And I run pump fuel and E85 mix.....only about 20% though


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

520pump
580race
1500 with me in it :thumbsup:


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

Shane....now that we might not be in direct competition....can I have your geometry settings?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Listerofsmeg said:


> He can most definitely drive, there is no question!


Naaaah, he drives like a big jessy and eats far too many deep fried mars bars 'upt North ! Been telling him that for years...LOL.

What sort of horsepower is Kev's old Evo and Marc Biggers old 32 kicking out now ?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Russ's EVO (kevs old one) is NOT 850hp as some folk are saying. 600odd i think


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

hockey-boy said:


> 520pump
> 580race
> 1500 with me in it :thumbsup:


Again, we are going to have issues here as yours (and mine) are hub figures, everyone else will be wheel or crank....fee's is crank no?

so we would need some way of comparing or at least use a constant or say +70 on the hub figs to get fly, + 80 on wheel figs to get fly etc...

with that in mine my car is/was 542 hub on pump. No race map.


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

i think Kev's evo is running about 700bhp


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Snowfiend said:


> Another fatty !
> 
> (not that I cant talk either...LOL)



Shut it fat boy slim. We all know the best drivers have weight on them :chuckle:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

rough and ready calcs... Shane will be in 3rd in Club Pro LOL


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Yes, our's (Fee's) is flywheel, 440WHP


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> Can we have an open discussion about the power figures of the Club cars?
> 
> Fee's was mapped at 1.6bar - 505bhp (she's only touched 1.6 bar once or twice)
> 
> Fee - 505bhp and about 1350kg


Is that ATW Fee/Adam yeah ?




> rough and ready calcs... Shane will be in 3rd in Club Pro LOL


Would Shane get to carry points over to Club Pro for rounds 1-3 then ?


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

Its a baby


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

he doesnt get to carry over points...but the points will all be rejigged so that his time will be placed in with the club pro times and he'll get points according to where he 'would' have come


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Fee Muir said:


> Its a baby


I certainly wouldnt call it a baby fee !!!

505 FWHP at 1.6 bar....what turbos you running ?


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

Tell me about it! I really dont think I could handle it being any more powerful...I very rarely have it up at 1.6bar!

I think that I'm so used to running a less powerful car though, that I can actually get faster laps with the power down as I can carry the speed around the track a lot better.

With the power up, I get to a corner and think 'shit I'm going fast' and slam on the brakes and slow down a lot more than i need to

GT2860Rs


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Snowfiend - they are 'new' points for Shane... as if he was in Club Pro all along.

We are running GT2860-5's. We 'should' have more power at 1.6bar, but thats a long winding road. The car is reliable for now, and Fee is happy with it. I'm not really wanting to start digging looking just yet. Maybe once we whip the turbo's off for a refresh.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

so to put them side by side, we have (approximately)

Shane 590 fwhp 1500kgs 660 on race map
Me (paul) 612 fwhp 1530kgs (at least)
Fee 505 fwhp 1350kgs

You can certainly see why fee can 'more' than keep up in the straights!! good stuff!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

hockey-boy said:


> 520pump
> 580race
> 1500 with me in it :thumbsup:


It is all becoming clear now, go on Shane tell us the R34 is ready for Brands Hatch :thumbsup:


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

hockey-boy said:


> 520pump
> 580race
> 1500 with me in it :thumbsup:


Rear wheel drive on dyno?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

That's fair enough Fee, not all about power for sure ! Would love to see you paste the boys round the track :thumbsup:

I was just wondering (not being arsey) Adam. It does seem a low FWHP figure for that boost pressure. The -5's are the 2530 equivalants aren't they ?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

yup, -5's are the 2530's.

Fee's car is 1350kg WITHOUT driver. With Fee in it will be more like 1420kg, prob 1400kg now as we lost a bit more weight, but gained more cage bars.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Listerofsmeg said:


> so to put them side by side, we have (approximately)
> 
> Shane 590 fwhp 1500kgs 660 on race map
> Me (paul) 612 fwhp 1530kgs (at least)
> ...


Fee gets pasted on the straights by all the other skylines LOL. She makes all the deficit up on the brakes and corners.

Check the first speed trap from Silverstone... into a braking zone. Shane was fastest then Fee. On the 2nd speed trap (powering up the start/finish straight) she was WAY WAY down the table.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

See above....

Speed Trap 1 is just at the end of the back straight at Silverstone.... just coming into braking zone. You can see the early brakers.

Speed Trap 2 is the flat out race accross the line. Power Counts for this one.
You can see who is running the big power there.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

thats right adam, Paul was by his own admission VERY early on the brakes down the back straight.......less so on the start finish  although that one isnt very fair on paul as it was his out lap as his hot lap he coasted past at 114!!


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

to add to that i think marcus's car is running 650 or so at the fly at events, its very quick down the straights and sounds balistic!


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

moleman said:


> Rear wheel drive on dyno?


dude you know how mechanical i am............

how the **** would i know


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

so.... whats the plans shane?


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

dont know at moment.
might pull out all together.

we cannot compete with a Club Class car in Club Pro 
when people keep pointing out that i along with others were told to move up.

Most of those people havent returned because of what it takes to be in there.
nearly everyone that was told to move up from last year are either not there cause there cars arent ready or are in different cars except for J Faull who smashed his car up at silverstone and returned at snetterton last year with a car for 2010 that has been lightened to the max is running carbon diffs etc

how are we suppose to compete against that with a full weight 32.
body wise i have only removed 
interior
boot 
Glass

havent saved that much compaired to what i am being asked to go up against.

i appreciate the 5% rule is there but 
but the 5% rule is massive 4.5 at oulton that is a life time........

i am being pushed up because Duncan put up a thread to case this.
There is a difference in winning a championship and being given one and that is what will happen to Duncan but will make the scoobies and Zen look good.....

As john said 
how was john told to move up last year and duncan wasnt when they were running same times etc and TA knew what duncan was doing to his car as was what john was doing.

To find the next 2 seconds to compete in Club Pro will take a totally different car.....................................
which is what the cars above are.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

hockey-boy said:


> As john said
> how was john told to move up last year and duncan wasnt when they were running same times etc and TA knew what duncan was doing to his car as was what john was doing.


That does not seem fair. Do TA admin still come on here? A reason for this would be nice.

As for Shane...
R34


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

i aint trying to cause shit with that statement was more of an agreement with john that he should have still been in club not moved up.

when you look at what john is doing to his car.
it is due to
he knows what it will take to compete in club pro.

Duncan has got in touch saying his post on forum wasnt done to cause this...
he has stated on the time attack forum this morning that he would rather we stay and compete in club.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I don't think Duncan did it to get at you Shane.
Anyway understand you are not stirring it up but the Duncan/John thing does looks a bit unfair and rules should be applied uniformly.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

...er, anyway... thanks turbodaddy.

Shane - yup... I didnt quite 'get' Bohn Jegley getting asked to move up last year. Sure his car was plenty powerfull, but he wasnt a front runner. 

James N's car is also an ex Pro RC Developments car.... so not sure why its in Club Pro.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

can't beat someone interrupting a conversation

Adam, don't forget Time Attack took a few years to settle with rules and classes. These new classes may take more than a year to get right as well.
Best to be either a slow club driver or a fast pro driver and you have no problems then


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

that doesnt make it right
its costing people a lot of money to compete so there needs to be a point when you look at thigs and sort accordingly.

and whilst the club rules allow it 
people will run with in the 5% once they get to grips with there cars


so everyone entering who wants to do well needs to be prepaired to spend thousands to go into club pro.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

... and while we are discussing rules Shane....
surely an ex-asia touring car with a full pit crew, air jacks and ex-race driver in it should not be in club. 5% rule does not affect it but Pauls set up is miles away from where my car was. Our cars were road cars modified for the track with amateur drivers and Pauls is a race car for the road (does it ever go on the road?). Hardly a club car (as it was envisaged). I nearly had a heart attack when I saw the car and crew last year.
Just does not seem fair.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

ach.... he's in a different class so let the FWD folk worry about paul LOL

But, yeah that is some setup.

Its worth noting that now Duncan has gotten to grips with the car he'll prob be with in the 5%. With 2 rounds to go he could get pumped up too.


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

davewilkins said:


> ... and while we are discussing rules Shane....
> surely an ex-asia touring car with a full pit crew, air jacks and ex-race driver in it should not be in club. 5% rule does not affect it but Pauls set up is miles away from where my car was. Our cars were road cars modified for the track with amateur drivers and Pauls is a race car for the road (does it ever go on the road?). Hardly a club car (as it was envisaged). I nearly had a heart attack when I saw the car and crew last year.
> Just does not seem fair.


I was going to mention this. Paul Hughes and team are good friends but you have to question why they can compete in NA class with a car that is quite obviously a "Pro" car in every sense.
Yeah they would be outpaced if in Pro or club pro against big turbo power but is it fair they run with club??

Seem to remember Tom Gannon's DC5 not being allowed to enter with him or Simon Miskelly driving in "Club" as it was seen as a "Race car" and only competes in odd Britcar and Tin-top events.:runaway:

My opinion is that Shane doesn't have a car that qualifies for club-pro. He also doesn't have the most powerfull car in club let alone club-pro, but what he can do is pedal it very very well.
In that position I wouldn't be very happy, but if Shane does compete in Club-pro you can be sure he will still give it 110% and push as hard as he can.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Adam Kindness said:


> With 2 rounds to go he could get pumped up too.


He'll sandbag to win the class.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Not so sure. With Zen behind him he is going to go quicker. Sandbagging is hard as you are following a moving target as the day goes on.
Keep Fees car as it is Adam. Don't want her getting caught by the 5 second rule!
Or you either Adam!!
Anyway, Paul West for fwd class win for year:thumbsup:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

well i have total respect for this guy as he is telling it the way it is

the guy winning club pro has been on time attack forum and stated 
they arent running at full chat only doing what they have to as they dont want to fall in the 5% rule and go up against Olly.

so with that in mind how are we in club suppose to know what to do or even compete without knowing what the Club Pro boys are doing.

the day would have to run in reverse.
let olly go out and show us what he can do.
take 5% of for club Pro
take 5% of for club 
and see who can get the closet to it.


----------



## Paulo P (Mar 29, 2009)

Adam Kindness said:


> See above....
> 
> Speed Trap 1 is just at the end of the back straight at Silverstone.... just coming into braking zone. You can see the early brakers.
> 
> ...


I was well on the brakes past the speed trap on the back straight at Silverstone :chuckle:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

hockey-boy said:


> well i have total respect for this guy as he is telling it the way it is
> 
> the guy winning club pro has been on time attack forum and stated
> they arent running at full chat only doing what they have to as they dont want to fall in the 5% rule and go up against Olly.
> ...




Do you believe him Shane?

How can he predict/adjust his lap times whilst out in the same session as the Pro cars? Esp when James is pretty close in 2nd. I think he's flat out and just pulling our legs.

I dont think Duncan has gone seeking for you to be punted up a class, but I think a lot of folk will be disgusted if he runs within 5% at Brands then visibly sandbags the final round to take the club challange title. All speculation of course.

Russ could step up a gear and get Brands right, meaning Duncan would HAVE to go 100% for Snetterton


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

all he had to do was look at last years times.
pro hasnt really moved on much. so bench mark was already there for them to run to and see if they needed to go quicker.
i cannot see how anyone in club pro would want to move up.
you can think what you want and people can be as disgusted as they want but it dont change things.

that is what he has stated and i honestly believe the car can go quicker.
that thing is a right piece of kit. 
we were all convinced they would be below 1 minute at silverstone.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Robin & James?

Robin only did 1 flyer in the final, but James did 4 flying hot laps out of 10. He was trying!

Ach... I dunno, what ever happened to going as fast as you can!

The move from club pro to pro isnt as big a move as Club to Club Pro. The regs are the same, and if Robin is finding it as easy as he's suggesting he'd prob be challanging in that class!


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

look adam 
i am not interested in getting into a debate with you about what robin can and cannot do.
maybe you cannot wait to see the back of me in club 
but you arent exacty my competition now are you so why do seam so obsessed with me going up.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Calm down Shane... I think you've taken something the wrong way! I thought we were having a friendly discussion.

I have no real opinion if you go up or down, simply said earlier that the rules were known by all at the start, and they were put down in black and white so I cant see how TA couldnt enforce them. If anything 'we' prefer you stay as fee loses points/ground on Scott Robson if your points are re-distributed LOL

I'd simply like to see everyone trying to go as fast as they can.... no sand bagging or silly bugger games to avoid the 5%.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Adam Kindness said:


> I'd simply like to see everyone trying to go as fast as they can.... no sand bagging or silly bugger games to avoid the 5%.


Like it used to be

When it stop being fun, what is the point in doing it

Computers have a great way of miscommunciating what you are saying. I feel differently about this subject after talking to Shane face to face. Some us of make assumptions about his budget, testing and training that are wrong due to his results.
If I remember correctly, two seasons ago, Shanes car spec and driving ability would have been comparable to mine and Fees (erm ok, Fee is better than me now:bowdown1. The front runners moved on and so did he. At the end of last year, most of them just moved!

Is this debate really going anywhere? Rules are rules, results are results. Shane needs a club pro car and then needs cash to finish. Bit of a shame about the club championship fight but I agree with Adam. Would be good to see Shane giving the club pro guys some competition even if his car is not fully competitive. At least you have some trophes Shane:thumbsup:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

my budget this year was simple.

with me trying to get the 34 to a stage ready to run etc
by budget for this year with 32 wasn't big. 
was enough to
get engine up and running
run with tires i had from last year as i havent bought any this year at all
fuel and hotel

that was it if i wanted to get 34 up and running for next season.

the way things are looking at moment we are out 
i cannot get 34 up and running and chuck loads at 32 trying to be 3rd in club pro.

i was with Simon & James (the chap who is joint 1st with robin in club pro) all day yesterday at the LMA series and he wasnt 100% happy with me moving up with out all the safety devises in place which i could understand.

he was telling me how much went into the evo to get it where it is by RCD and i just pissed myself laughing and asked him how i was suppose to compete against that with a car that has engine, gearbox, brakes and suspension.:nervous:
he also mentioned how they hadent been putting race fuel in yet.
he was still getting use to the car and will start running race fuel later. which will easily put 2 seconds back on that cars times.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Adam Kindness said:


> I'd simply like to see everyone trying to go as fast as they can....


Shame the rules don't allow for that.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Same here moley!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Fee's write up from Time Attack Round 3 @ Silvertone 

TrackScotland

general page TA page - TrackScotland


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

moleman said:


> Shame the rules don't allow for that.


Hi guys,

I wouldnt go as far as to say the rule sucks as to be fair this ruling was and is based on requests from drivers in TA last year who were Club biased in the sense of the word Club and were up against guys with much more funding, backing and experience and were struggling to have a chance of competing on a levelish playing field because a group of guys were literally running away with CC putting down times far and above the others competing, one of those struggling but improving against the likes of Mark Biggers, Shane Smith, Kev Atkins, Kev Horsley, Sam Kerr etc., was Duncan Graham.

Shane was one of the drivers advised a good time prior to the start of the 09 season that he would be moving up into the newly formed Club Pro in 09 due to his overall results in the 08 season. The drivers being moved up had minimal changes to make to there vehicles if they wished to compete in CP as we knew there vehciles inside out. I spent a lot of time going over lap times from the 08 season to ensure that I made the right decisions on drivers moving to CP and Duncan Graham was not included in the move upto Club Pro based on his times throughout the 08 season but I did think that this year he would be the man to beat in CC based on his performance at the latter part of 08 and through the evolution of him and his car in the off season and subsequent progressions he would make in 09.

As per previous years rule changes made before the start of a season can seem worse (or better) once the season actually starts due to TA still finding its formats that work best - this year is somewhat no different and to be fair the only person being hit by this is Shane who should have been in CP from Race 1, I have spken with Shane about his woes to get a cage installed or even the one he has modified but I cannot get away from the fact that the TA organisation shouldn't even be in this position of explaining itself as to be fair as we are providing the rules, which let's be fair are very minimal, and a blinding Championship for you guys to run in.

As mentioned by you guys Duncan's lap times etc., are now the ones to beat, and are right ontop of Shane's, and rightly so as this is what I envisaged from the outset of 09 that someone would be the man (or woman - sorry FEE :mrgreen: ) to beat as the year as the drivers progressed forwards as they have done over per previous years. Of course the lap times are all slowing down now from the drops they had in 06 to 07 and 07 to 08 as the limits are reached and this is now much clearer to see and easier for us all to work with.

Now drivers are finding limits the classes are becoming clearer and this is for the good of everyone competing and if it was the other way round that we had a new/unknown driver come into CC and absolutely obliterate everyone would you not all be up in arms at me for allowing it to happen or go on!! So where does it become fair/unfair - Shane has mentioned to me that he was 'just inside' the 5% at one event but surely the clock is what we all compete against and is the benchmark of how we perform so surely being inside a time is simply that - the time has been broken/beaten and should therefore count or do I now take tenths, hundreths or thousands of seconds out the equations as events are being won by these nowadays so on one hand the clock is right but on the other it's wrong!!!!

I have a sincere passion for TA and this is why I started working on it in 2004 to get it up and running in 2005, I knew the journey to getting it right in formats was going to be tough and that on the way some people may get upset at certain decisions or rules but I had to face the fact this was going to happen but I assure you everything has been done with the best intent and fairness for the sport and in consideration where possible for everyone within it. I also realised I would never please everyone due to differing reasons, that may also include personal circumstances, but I had (and have) a duty to ensure that you guys and gals competing feel you are within a championship that cares and you feel are part of as without competitors feeing part of it this would never work.

For this reason I am happy to listen and take onboard any suggestions you have as a collective and if you all agree, after thinking about it clearly, that Shane should be allowed to stay in CC then I will take your views onboard and maybe change this ruling but remember that Shane was told that he was to be a CP driver in 09 prior to the 5% rule being made public and that due to Shane's unfortunate personal vehicle circumstances he had to deal with (which were outside the control of the TA organisation) he was unable to compete in this class and after we reaised his woes we took him onboard in the CC Class in good faith that if he did fall within the '5% 3 Time Rule' that he (and anyone else for that matter - Duncan G you have fallen into the 5% rule once  ) would have to move into CP, remembering of course that we did get complaints that Shane was in CC at Round 1 but we stood firm and quoted that the 5% rule would be enforced and I thank those competitors for accepting our decision on this.

I appreciate that a lot of competitors do not want to be vocal about other competitors (and this is paramount in my mind when making rules and regulations as I do not want competitors falling out over technicalities etc.,) which is why I try to keep them simplistic but rest assured any contact with me will be in total confidence.

So to finish, this forum is for the fun and information side of TA and as such should be used this way so any thoughts you have regarding this should be directed straight to me: [email protected] so think before you post anything possibly inflammatory here as this is our TA place to visit and enjoy, not a soap box on speakers corner 

Regards,





Helllo Mr.Wilkins :thumbsup:

Glen

ps. oh and have a look around the new forum and let us know what you think.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

looks good.... takes a while to work out where everything is though LOL


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

after all the recent events.
i had pulled out of time attack.

However i have a wife and kids that have twisted my arm to run the remainder of the year so we will be at Brands.

We will be running in Club Pro.

When i decided to pull out i had decided to put a cage in 32 next month to allow me to go racing for rest of year.
the company that is fitting have managed to sort it for next week so will have cage fitted and we will be back up to last years spec thanks to Abbey.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Top Bannana 

seqential and nitrous back in is it?

Custom Cages cage? Be interested to have a nosey around it at brands if it is... Fee is still in two minds with regards to hers.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

good stuff Shane-o


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Great stuff Shane. Can't make the next round but would have loved to see your car back in full-on mode.


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Great news.
Shane and Abbey FTW!:smokin:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Just don't sandbag like some of the other club pro's shane and your 32 might even end up in Pro


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Might even run some proper boost now.......Ha ha


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:

Good luck shane


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Good stuff mate.

Destroy the sand baggers :chuckle:


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Madden said:


> Good stuff mate.
> 
> Destroy the sand baggers :chuckle:


Well that's it isn't it.
Common knowledge it's been going on, and with only 2 rounds left Shane "could" really go for it with no chance of getting bumped to Pro and loosing more points.

Go for it Shane. :thumbsup:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

we are going to do our best. :squintdan

car off for cage tomorrow so fingers crossed dont get messed about this time.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Glad you've decided to compete Shane. Might as well go for it.

Watch you don't get bumped into Pro though, eh. LOL



@ TOKYO,

Glen, your post addresses Shane's situation, not my point. Post #207.

If a new entrant to TA builds a car to club spec on a tight budget and then falls within the 5% because they happen to be a very good driver, they'll be bumped into Club Pro where they cannot be competitive because they have no more money to meet the required spec.

Driver's should be allowed to go as fast as they can in whatever class spec their car is built to.

Isn't that motor racing?

Because driving - I won't use the word racing - within a framework certainly isn't.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Any results from yesterday, how did the skylines get on at Brands ?



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Well done yesterday Shane....despite all the bull*hit rule changes, you still kicked ass in the Pro Class category 

A very respectable 3rd place !


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Well done Shane!


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Well done Shane. Am really pleased for you fella.:clap:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Shane came 3rd in Club Pro, Pro is the class above that  (olly clark, zen etc)

Good result though 

Really is something stopping us getting to Brands though LOL. Wrecked two bottom ends just before Brands in the last two years  and to add insult I wrecked the backup Impreza enroute to brands  We stopped off to do a trackday on the sat just to get Fee some time in the car..... she knackered the clutch, i made it make funny noises. Worst case, big ends.... best case buggered tensioner


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

results for brands - http://www.tsl-timing.com/attack/2009/92670.pdf


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL...sorry I was too busy drinking my coffee and typing.

Pro Club not Pro...derrrrrrrr !


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Well done to Shane :squintdan Pushed up a class and still did the business :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well done Shane again. Great stuff to off moved up a class and still come 3rd. 

Sorry to hear about Adams and fee engine woes. Cant believe the scooby got killed too


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well done Shane you car looked quick mate.

What happened to Listerofsmeg's car??

Cheers.

Mick.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Not a lot Mick, ive just lost my patience and enthusiasm with it, as soon as that happens, its gotta go..


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Any new Skyline entries for the last round?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

1 week to go!


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Getting excited now!  :runaway:


----------

